# Aufbaufaden: Im Wandel der Zeit und ein Zwerg lernt fliegen



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich stelle dieses Thema absichtlich bei den Mädels ein, um die ein oder andere zu ermutigen und zu motivieren auch mal selbst am Bike was zu schrauben oder reparieren 
Vor allem weil ich selbst eher noch Anfänger bin und es auch erst der zweite Aufbau für mich ist. 
Die anderen dürfen natürlich auch mitlesen 

Wie es die Überschrift vielleicht schon verrät geht es eigentlich um zwei Bikes 
Ein bestehendes Rad unterliegt dem Wandel der Zeit, also eher ein Umbau und ein neues kommt hinzu  leider muss dafür ein anderes gehen sonst gibt's ärger mit der besseren Hälfte 

Um die Neugier etwas zu steigern, dieses Teil wird unter anderem an dem Aufbau-Bike zu sehen sein 



 
Und nein es wird nicht jedes Bild etwas mit Bier zu tun haben 

Hier wird es immer wieder Stück für Stück neue Infos geben , auch wenn ich mich immer schwer tue mit zeit lassen


----------



## lucie (15. Oktober 2018)

Abboniert. 

OT: Ich war leider zu ungeduldig, daher gibt es zu meiner neuen Errungenschaft keinen Aufbaufaden. 
Dafür rollt es schon ganz gut durch die Pampa. 

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was es wird. Eigentlich auch egal, Hauptsache gesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2018)

Heute kamen die Decals aus Schweden  Sehr netter Kontakt , vor allem weil ich mir mit dem Farbton total unsicher war, aber ich denke das könnte ganz gut hinkommen 




Habe jetzt das zweite mal dort bestellt und trotz der Entfernung und Sprachbarriere (was mich betrifft ) ganz unkompliziert und doch relativ flott im Versand 

Somit ist der Farbton gesetzt und es wird grüüüüüün


----------



## Mausoline (15. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ....Somit ist der Farbton gesetzt und es wird grüüüüüün



ooohhh welch Überraschung


----------



## Martina H. (15. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Somit ist der Farbton gesetzt und es wird grüüüüüün




na, was anderes hätte mich auch gewundert 

Bin mal gespannt, wieviele Staaten zusammenkommen:

1. Schweden (Aufkleber)
2. Bayern  (Lime Bier)
3. ???


----------



## greenhorn-biker (15. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> na, was anderes hätte mich auch gewundert
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wieviele Staaten zusammenkommen:
> 
> ...


Ich glaube ja, dass das eine Fangfrage ist


----------



## Aninaj (15. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Heute kamen die Decals aus Schweden  Sehr netter Kontakt , vor allem weil ich mir mit dem Farbton total unsicher war, aber ich denke das könnte ganz gut hinkommen
> Anhang anzeigen 784418
> 
> Habe jetzt das zweite mal dort bestellt und trotz der Entfernung und Sprachbarriere (was mich betrifft ) ganz unkompliziert und doch relativ flott im Versand
> ...



Ich glaube das passt!


----------



## Drahteseli (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich schau mal mit zu 
Mit der Farbe hast du mich geködert
Bin mal gespannt wo die Reise hin geht


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2018)

So machen wir mal weiter mit dem Umbau Thema...

Wie das so ist mit dem Wandel der Zeit, ich habe mich dem "Druck" gebeugt  und mich vom Umwerfer verabschiedet 

Es gab aber dann doch ein paar gründe :
-  die bessere Hälfte hat ein neues bike ohne umwerfer bekommen und musste Test kaninchen spielen  Außerdem hat sie gemosert dass es ja nun keine Chancengleichheit mehr gibt (und ich bin ja froh dass sie meist tapfer mitfährt )
- die Zugverlegung für den Umwerfer hat mir an meinem Fully von Anfang an schon nicht gefallen  Und war mir immer ein Dorn im Auge
- möchte das Fully mehr abfahrtslastig trimmen ( damit auch ein Grund für das Aufbau Projekt )

Da dieser Gedanke schon etwas länger herum geistert hatte ich auch etwas zeit für die Schnäppchensuche 
So lief mir eine günstige Race face Aeffect Kurbel über den Weg und das noch in meiner bevorzugten Länge 170mm 



 
Meine Freundin hat mit ihrem original verbauten 32er Blatt nun doch etwas gejammert und hat dann mein 30er von der gekauften Kurbel bekommen. Leider musste ich mir dann ein neues kaufen  Und habe mich für ein 28er oval von Garbaruk entschieden. Oval wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren und es hat mir einfach besser gefallen als ein absolute Black 


 
Da ich vorher noch mit 2x10 und Deore M615 Bremsen unterwegs war musste ich noch Kassette, Kette, Schaltwerk und Shifter besorgen. Auf Grund der "alten" Bremsen konnte ich günstig Shifter mit der alten I-Spec Aufnahme schießen 
Schaltwerk wurde ein SLX weil mir XT einfach zu teuer war


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2018)

Ebenso überlege ich seit längerem vorne auf eine Vierkolben Bremse zu wechseln. Bin ja nun nicht die leichteste  Und bei der Ollweite in Sölden kam die bremse dann doch schon etwas ans Limit 
Erste Überlegung war vorne nur einen Vierkolben Bremssattel zu verbauen (BR MT 501) wäre eine günstige und einfache Lösung gewesen 
Ja, gewesen...denn leider gab es dann bike components die Shimano Zee für wenig Geld  Vorteil "alte" I-spec Aufnahme, sprich passt auch alles zu dem Shifter 


 


 




Außerdem hatte ich ja jetzt leider schon wieder teile übrig 
Also *musste* ich ja jetzt doch ein Resterad aufbauen  
Oder wie seht ihr das ?


----------



## imun (16. Oktober 2018)

Herrlich, ich folg da mal 
Resterad hab ich jetzt auch erst letzte Woche aufgebaut, aber musste dann doch noch 2000€ investieren 
Das ICB (oder welches Alutech baust du da um) hat ne tolle Farbe 

Gruß imun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (16. Oktober 2018)

Oooh... du hast nen ganzen Kellerraum zum schrauben  Auch will!!!! 

Das ICB schaut schon gut aus  Und 28er oval is immer die richtige Wahl! Von meiner Zee kann ich bisher auch nichts schlechtes berichten. Also tipp topp.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2018)

imun schrieb:


> Das ICB (oder welches Alutech baust du da um) hat ne tolle Farbe


Danke 
Ja ist ein ICB 2.0 und grün ist immer toll


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Oooh... du hast nen ganzen Kellerraum zum schrauben  Auch will!!!!


Ja Schrauberkeller ist toll 
Allerdings nicht unsrer und nur woanders angemietet  Aber immerhin besser als in der Wohnung, da würde der haussegen ordentlich schief hängen. Ich habs nicht so mit der Sauberkeit beim schrauben

Immerhin hab ich schon das Versprechen bekommen wenns im nächsten Leben ein Haus gibt, dann mit eigenem Schrauberbereich ganz nach meinen Wünschen


----------



## Martina H. (16. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wie das so ist mit dem Wandel der Zeit, ich habe mich dem "Druck" gebeugt  und mich vom Umwerfer verabschiedet



Ach nee, na endlich  



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich habs nicht so mit der Sauberkeit beim schrauben



 - die Diskussion hatten wir letztens auch - ich hab verloren 

So einen Schrauberraum hätt ich auch gern - naja, kommt Zeit, kommt Raum - obwohl, einfach mal mit Schrauben aufhören würde deutlich billiger sein, aber ok, wer will das schon 

Bin mal auf das Restebike gespannt...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2018)

Dann machen wir mal schnell weiter, so groß wie die Ungeduld hier ist 

Da ja nun schon die Entscheidung stand, war klar dass ich *unbedingt* einen neuen Laufradsatz brauche 
Wollte nicht zuviel ausgeben, weil es sollte ja eigentlich ein Resterad werden  Sollte was zwischen 1600 und 1800g werden mit 25mm eventuell auch gebraucht. Leider hat sich gar nicht soviel finden lassen , weil fast nur boost im Angebot war 

Es ist nun ein DT swiss M1900 Spline geworden, allerdings in der neuen Version. 


 


 
Wo ich sehr enttäuscht war sind diese 6-Loch Adapter unnötiges gewicht 
Hatte extra nochmal nachgeschaut ob ich nicht vielleicht doch falsch bestellt hatte (wollte 6-Loch)  Aber wenn ich das auf der Homepage richtig gelesen habe gibt es bei diesem Satz nur noch CL mit 6-Loch Adapter  Angegeben war der Satz mit 1798g das dann wohl ohne den blöden Adapter...So kratzen wir schon fast an der 1900g Marke da wären dann definitiv auch andere Sätze in der Auswahl gewesen 

Naja ich hab ihn jetzt doch behalten, weil DT swiss ja schon für seine Haltbarkeit bekannt ist und sich praktisch auf fast alles umrüsten lässt 
Auf Grund des doch höheren Gewichtes hab ich mich entschieden den neuen Satz ins Fully zu packen und der aus dem Fully Kommt ins neue Projekt (1660g) 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bremsscheiben, wollte eigentlich wieder shimano verbauen, aber da sind mir die Trickstuff Dächle HD Lightweight in 180mm für 20€ über den weg gelaufen. Und schick fand ich sie ja schon 


 

Ziel war auch die Laufräder untereinander tauschen zu können .

So damit ist das Umbauprojekt vorerst fertig. Trotz Umrüstung auf 1x11 ist das Gewicht mit 13,8kg leider gleich geblieben .


 


 
Bessere Bilder gibt's dann wenn ich mal wieder fit bin...


----------



## Schildbürger (16. Oktober 2018)

Hi,
guckst du nochmal nach ob die Unterlegscheiben / Ausgleichsscheiben an der Bremse richtig montiert sind?
Das sieht auf dem Bild etwas komisch aus ...





Grün ist meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber diese erinnert mich zuviel an die Bundeswehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bremsscheiben, wollte eigentlich wieder shimano verbauen, aber da sind mir die Trickstuff Dächle HD Lightweight in 180mm für 20€ über den weg gelaufen. Und schick fand ich sie ja schon


Ups, da hätten wir uns mal beim LO drüber unterhalten sollen. Ich hoffe, das bereust du nicht, so wie wir...

Gute Besserung


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2018)

Diese Version ohne durchgehende Stege zwischen den Schrauben ist eine Fehlkonstruktion von der ich tunlichst die Finger lassen würde.



Diese Version mit den Stegen sollte eigentlich ok sein.


----------



## laterra (16. Oktober 2018)

Schick! Vor allem die neue Kurbel sieht super aus 
Wird das Kettenblatt auf der Innenseite festgeschraubt? Von außen siehts ja aus wie aus einem Guss.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2018)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Hi,
> guckst du nochmal nach ob die Unterlegscheiben / Ausgleichsscheiben an der Bremse richtig montiert sind?
> Das sieht auf dem Bild etwas komisch aus ...
> Grün ist meine Lieblingsfarbe, aber diese erinnert mich zuviel an die Bundeswehr.


Könnte vielleicht dran liegen , dass der Sattel da noch nicht festgezogen war sondern nur lose dran befestigt.
Aber danke für den Hinweis ich überprüf das nochmal 

Gut dass ich nicht dort war 



WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Ups, da hätten wir uns mal beim LO drüber unterhalten sollen. Ich hoffe, das bereust du nicht, so wie wir...


Oh oh das hört sich nicht so gut an 
Was ist passiert ?



scylla schrieb:


> Diese Version ohne durchgehende Stege zwischen den Schrauben ist eine Fehlkonstruktion von der ich tunlichst die Finger lassen würde.
> 
> Diese Version mit den Stegen sollte eigentlich ok sein.



Jetzt ist mir kurz das Herz in die Hose gerutscht  
Also doch alles ok?



laterra schrieb:


> Schick! Vor allem die neue Kurbel sieht super aus
> Wird das Kettenblatt auf der Innenseite festgeschraubt? Von außen siehts ja aus wie aus einem Guss.



Danke dir 
Ist Direct Mount, das heißt das Kettenblatt wird von innen direkt auf die Welle geschoben und dann mit einer Art Mutter bzw Ring auch direkt auf der Welle festgeschraubt.


----------



## lucie (16. Oktober 2018)

Die Shimano-Scheibchen verüben ganz klaglos ihren Dienst und kosten nicht die Welt. Von Trickstuff bin ich jedenfalls geheilt, diese Firma treibt ein ulkiges Spielchen...

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=34697;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid[931]=1;pgc[18342]=18343


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Die Shimano-Scheibchen verüben ganz klaglos ihren Dienst und kosten nicht die Welt. Von Trickstuff bin ich jedenfalls geheilt, diese Firma treibt ein ulkiges Spielchen...
> 
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=34697;menu=1000,2,15,117;mid[931]=1;pgc[18342]=18343


Ich wollte ja nicht unbedingt was billiges, ich hatte eher gedacht dass ich was höherwertiges zu dem gleichen Preis bekomme 
Und die Bewertungen waren jetzt nicht durchgehend schlecht 

Dass die Scheiben wohl öfters mal einen Schlag haben, das hatte ich nach Eingang gleich kontrolliert ob sie plan sind.

Gehts jetzt drum, dass die Bremsleistung schlechter ist oder um sicherheitsrelevante Probleme


----------



## lucie (16. Oktober 2018)

Es gab hier im Forum wohl schon öfter Kritik an den Scheiben dieser Marke. Aber eigentlich geht mir deren Geschäftspolitik mächtig auf den Zeiger. Daher meine persönliche TS-Abstinenz.


----------



## lucie (16. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So damit ist das Umbauprojekt vorerst fertig. Trotz Umrüstung auf 1x11 ist das Gewicht mit 13,8kg leider gleich geblieben .



Das wiederum spricht eindeutig für ein HT. Da fallen noch mehr Teile wech...


----------



## scylla (16. Oktober 2018)

Die Scheiben ohne die durchgängigen Stege zwischen den Schrauben können wohl durchaus ein sicherheitsrelevantes Problem darstellen. Die Stege sind notwendig um die ganze Sache zu stabilisieren, sind selbige nicht vorhanden können sich die Schrauben im Fahrbetrieb lockern oder im schlimmsten Fall dann mit lockeren Schrauben sogar die Scheibe kollabieren. Über dieses Problem kann man hier im Forum einige Berichte lesen, inclusive der Reaktion von Trickstuff, die ich persönlich auch höchst fragwürdig finde.
Jedenfalls wurde dort nachgebessert und die neueren Versionen der Dächle Scheiben haben diese Stege nun. Bei diesen neueren Scheiben habe ich nichts mehr von Problemen gelesen. Die alten Scheiben könnten aber durchaus noch als Auslaufmodell in den Lagern der Shops vorhanden sein. Du hast aber laut deinem Bild die Version mit den Stegen, von daher würde ich mir da erst mal keine Sorgen machen. Bremswirkung wirst du ja sehen, soll aber allgemein ganz gut sein.


----------



## Martina H. (17. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> inclusive der Reaktion von Trickstuff, die ich persönlich auch höchst fragwürdig finde.



... mir fallen da einige Reaktionen ein, die ich persönlich mehr als fragwürdig empfinde!



lucie schrieb:


> Das wiederum spricht eindeutig für ein HT. Da fallen noch mehr Teile wech...



 



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ist Direct Mount, das heißt das Kettenblatt wird von innen direkt auf die Welle geschoben und dann mit einer Art Mutter bzw Ring auch direkt auf der Welle festgeschraubt.



Achtung: den Ring zum Befestigen des KB musst Du richtig anknallen, sonst löst der sich immer wieder (ich hatte auch mal eine RF-Kurbel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (17. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Oh oh das hört sich nicht so gut an
> Was ist passiert ?


Anfangs bei mir ein komisches "Rattern", bei @scratch_a auf den Trails am Reschen ein Kreischen, sodass wir abends noch ganz fix die zum Glück mitgenommenen alten Bremsscheiben wieder montiert haben. Aber ich hatte mich zu früh gefreut, am nächsten Tag kam auch bei mir das "Kreischen", sodass Bremsen fast peinlich war und die Scheiben direkt wieder runtergeflogen sind und jetzt in der Restekiste liegen, für den absoluten Notfall (also wenn die Welt untergeht).
Die Bremsbeläge konnten wir übrigens auch z.T. wegschmeißen, weil durch diese Schräge der Dächle die Abnutzung ungleichmäßig ist. Ich glaub ein Paar haben wir noch mit Schmirgelpapier gerettet...


----------



## scratch_a (17. Oktober 2018)

Zum Thema Dächle/Shimano siehe auch hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shi...rickstuff-daechle.851429/page-3#post-15412430


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Oktober 2018)

Na toll da kann ich sie ja gleich wieder verkaufen


----------



## scratch_a (17. Oktober 2018)

Nein, einfach mal probieren. Bei vielen geht es gut, bei manchen halt leider nicht. Kann man wohl vorher kaum sagen. 
Außer du siehst jetzt schon, dass der Bremsring nicht groß genug ist?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Oktober 2018)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Nein, einfach mal probieren. Bei vielen geht es gut, bei manchen halt leider nicht. Kann man wohl vorher kaum sagen.
> Außer du siehst jetzt schon, dass der Bremsring nicht groß genug ist?



So genau hab ich es mir noch nicht angeschaut, weil das Bike nicht bei mir steht. 
Nach dem Tipp von @Schildbürger wollte ich sowieso noch nach den Sätteln und den Unterlagscheiben schauen 

Aber leider muss ich die Woche noch die Couch/das Bett hüten


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> So genau hab ich es mir noch nicht angeschaut, weil das Bike nicht bei mir steht.
> Nach dem Tipp von @Schildbürger wollte ich sowieso noch nach den Sätteln und den Unterlagscheiben schauen
> Aber leider muss ich die Woche noch die Couch/das Bett hüten



Ohje, was hat dich denn erwischt? Gute Besserung!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Oktober 2018)

Danke 
Wahrscheinlich die übliche Grippe / Erkältung


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Oktober 2018)

So nun zu dem wohl interessanteren Part für euch

Es hat mal wieder alles seinen Ursprung beim Ladies Treffen 
Durfte da mal so ein kleines orangenes den Berg hochtreten und schon kam der Gedanke dass man sich ja sowas ähnliches aus den "Resten" aufbauen könnte 

Ziel war ein Rahmen der leicht ist, sodass man was flottes aufbauen konnte, aber doch auch stabil genug für Trails auf der Feierabendrunde 

Und schon hatte mir @Aninaj  den nächsten Floh ins Ohr gesetzt  Ihr gehörte natürlich auch das kleine orangene
Und die Geodaten waren auch echt perfekt, genau sowas hatte ich mir vorgestellt 

Und ich schwöre ich wollte *nicht das grüne nehmen  *
Ich wollte eigentlich das graue, aber das gab es nicht mehr in meiner Größe 

Hier mal ein paar Eckdaten für euch:
27,5"
142mm x 12
BSA
Alu 

Und ein kleiner Spyshot für die ganz ungeduldigen  




Na möchte jemand lösen ?


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2018)

Drecks LO Treffen  



greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Und ich schwöre ich wollte *nicht das grüne nehmen  *



Ja, ne, is klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> *.... *Ich wollte eigentlich das graue, aber das gab es nicht mehr in meiner Größe   ....



Grau  für den Winter  neeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lucie (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich löse: es wird ein grünes dämpferloses MTB.


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2018)

sach bloss


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Oktober 2018)

lucie schrieb:


> Ich löse: es wird ein grünes dämpferloses MTB.


----------



## lucie (18. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> sach bloss



Haste ne bessere Idee? Dann raus damit!


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2018)

... ein metallicgiftgrünes Bergfahrrad mit harte Hüfte, Einfachantrieb, mit ohne Boost,  das nicht knartscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...das nicht knartscht...





Ist das Ossi-Sprache


----------



## Aninaj (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich schwöre, sie wollte wirklich das graue, gibt's aber nimmer in S 

Aber eigentlich ist das grün doch echt genialo!


----------



## Martina H. (18. Oktober 2018)

... jo, ich bin schon voll adaptiert


----------



## lucie (18. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... jo, ich bin schon voll adaptiert



Kannst ja einen Ausreiseantrag stellen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... jo, ich bin schon voll adaptiert





lucie schrieb:


> Kannst ja einen Ausreiseantrag stellen.



Und du bist dir sicher, dass du nicht nur geduldet bist ?
Das sagen sie mir nämlich auch immer wieder


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2018)

Farblich sieht das genau aus wie mein Planet X London Road was ich ab sofort aufbaue weil keiner den kleinen (S) Rahmen in Zesty Lime kaufen wollte. Wegen ner MIKRO Delle! die ab Lieferung dabei war, hin und her reklamieren hätte nicht gelohnt weil PX meinte ich sollte dafür nochmals die Versandkosten tragen. 
Also gammelt es seit 2 Jahren hier rum, und da mein Tabor soeben die neue 105er bekommen hat, liegen inzwischen alle Teile bis auf Kleinkram (Vorbau, Steuersatz, Kabel, Satellstützenklemme) hier unnütz rum, also werden die nun da dran getüddelt...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Farblich sieht das genau aus wie mein Planet X London Road...



Nein das ist es nicht, meins ist ja ein MTB 
Firma stimmt auch nicht, aber immerhin das gleiche Land


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2018)

Ja aber die Farbe ist schon krass ähnlich


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 1. Schweden (Aufkleber)
> 2. Bayern  (Lime Bier)
> 3. ???




3. England (was gritzegrünes aus Alu, ohne ISCG Aufnahme)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> 3. England (was gritzegrünes aus Alu, ohne ISCG Aufnahme)



Jaaaa 

Möchte Madame lösen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

... würde gerne - allein mir fehlt noch die richtige Idee - Ragley fällt raus, Pinnacle auch, kein On One/Planet X, nix Nukeproof, hmmh...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Oktober 2018)

Aus England, Knallgrün und fliegen lernen. Da ist des Rätsels Lösung nicht mehr sooo schwer. Aber ich möchte den Damen den Rätselspaß nicht nehmen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2018)

Isses am Ende ein Vögelchen? (Bird) und zwar genauer ein Zero TR?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Isses am Ende ein Vögelchen? (Bird) und zwar genauer ein Zero TR?


Woohoo der Kandidat hat 100 Punkte 

Da is er


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

... na, dat knallt 

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, mein Tip: das ICB bleibt danach im Keller


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2018)

Gott sei Dank gab es grau nicht mehr


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2018)

Das Grün ist ne Wucht


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gab es grau nicht mehr




Ich stehe aktull vor dem Dilemma, dass mein eigentliches Wunschbike, das Nukeproof Scout 275 Comp, nur in so einem komischen Grau rauskommen wird. Koennte natuelich das Race kaufen (schwarz/rot) und die Gabel tauschen aber ich bin halt noch etwas zurueckhaltend bezueglich Bastelaktionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

Was habt ihr nur alle gegen Grau?





ok, die Flasche ist Schaizze


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Oktober 2018)

Ok, in dem Licht gehts ja noch.  Ich gucks mir im November mal bei einem Haendler an, aber auf der Homepage sagts mir gar nicht zu.


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2018)

Lecker grün! 

Und nur mal so nebenbei, hab heute mal schnell einige Teile zusammengebastelt, nur locker gesteckt - dabei festgestellt dass mir nen Schnellspanner für hinten fehlt  Will den Faden nicht kapern, aber wir haben scheinbar ähnliche Farbvorlieben  meins ist aber auch nur ein Resteverwertungsaufbau der dann warscheinlich unter den Hammer kommt.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich stehe aktull vor dem Dilemma, dass mein eigentliches Wunschbike, das Nukeproof Scout 275 Comp, nur in so einem komischen Grau rauskommen wird. Koennte natuelich das Race kaufen (schwarz/rot) und die Gabel tauschen aber ich bin halt noch etwas zurueckhaltend bezueglich Bastelaktionen.



Was sind denn deine Wunscheckdaten für das neue Bike? 
Je nachdem welche Farbe du möchtest wäre das hier vielleicht auch was für dich 
https://www.bird.bike/zero-am/


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Lecker grün!
> 
> Und nur mal so nebenbei, hab heute mal schnell einige Teile zusammengebastelt, nur locker gesteckt - dabei festgestellt dass mir nen Schnellspanner für hinten fehlt  Will den Faden nicht kapern, aber wir haben scheinbar ähnliche Farbvorlieben  meins ist aber auch nur ein Resteverwertungsaufbau der dann warscheinlich unter den Hammer kommt.


Sowas ähnliches in grün habe ich schon


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2018)

Das Müsing find ich ja so abartig geil, leider mit Felgenkneifern, sonst wär das genau mein Ding, sofern die Geodaten hinhauen, bin ja ziemlich kurz geraten leider. 
Was genau ist das für ein Grün? Find das bei Müsing garnicht so in der Art?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich stehe aktull vor dem Dilemma, dass mein eigentliches Wunschbike, das Nukeproof Scout 275 Comp, nur in so einem komischen Grau rauskommen wird. Koennte natuelich das Race kaufen (schwarz/rot) und die Gabel tauschen aber ich bin halt noch etwas zurueckhaltend bezueglich Bastelaktionen.



Oder dann doch Eisen?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Oktober 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Das Müsing find ich ja so abartig geil, leider mit Felgenkneifern, sonst wär das genau mein Ding, sofern die Geodaten hinhauen, bin ja ziemlich kurz geraten leider.
> Was genau ist das für ein Grün? Find das bei Müsing garnicht so in der Art?


Scheint eine ganz spezielle Farbe zu sein, hab sie bisher auch nur bei Müsing gesehen, nennt sich Dormant Apple Green 
Hab den crosser allerdings auch nur aus zweiter Hand und bin so durch Zufall an die Farbe gekommen


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

@lucie ich sach nur Sitzwinkel


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @lucie ich sach nur Sitzwinkel



Das hier ist ein Aufbau und kein Sitzwinkelfred!


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)




----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Scheint eine ganz spezielle Farbe zu sein, hab sie bisher auch nur bei Müsing gesehen, nennt sich Dormant Apple Green
> Hab den crosser allerdings auch nur aus zweiter Hand und bin so durch Zufall an die Farbe gekommen


 
Wenn ich nicht gerade ne neue Schaltung angebaut hätte, und mein Mann sonst die Axt schwingen würde...


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2018)

Voll grün:


----------



## IndianaWalross (19. Oktober 2018)

Willkommen im Club, ich trag beim biken auch fast nur grün, oder neongelb mit Stich ins grünliche - mich erkennt man immer schon von weitem


----------



## Martina H. (19. Oktober 2018)

@greenhorn  schraubst Du noch, oder fährst Du schon?


----------



## scylla (19. Oktober 2018)

linfer schrieb:


> Ich stehe aktull vor dem Dilemma, dass mein eigentliches Wunschbike, das Nukeproof Scout 275 Comp, nur in so einem komischen Grau rauskommen wird. Koennte natuelich das Race kaufen (schwarz/rot) und die Gabel tauschen aber ich bin halt noch etwas zurueckhaltend bezueglich Bastelaktionen.



Einen Vorteil hat grau ja: schöne farbige Eloxal-Teile kommen daran erst richtig gut zur Geltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Oktober 2018)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @greenhorn  schraubst Du noch, oder fährst Du schon?


Teile sind denke ich alle da, aber leider bin ich die ganze Woche schon krank 

Kommen allerdings ein paar Teile vom alten Hardtail noch dran, die müssen erst noch abgebaut werden und dann wollte ich sie aber schon noch putzen 

Aber ein bisschen was hab ich schon zusammen gesteckt.
 Es kommt die alte sattelklemme von meinem Hardtail dran eine KCNC.




 Jaaaa mit schnellspanner, weil wieder eine Thomson Elite dran kommt Sehr schick und schön leicht, musste allerdings eine "neue" kaufen weil anderes Sattelstützenmaß  Aber gibt's ja mittlerweile viel gebraucht.




Vorbau kommt vorerst einer aus der Restekiste, optisch schon mal sehr passend auch
wenn nicht der leichteste


----------



## Martina H. (20. Oktober 2018)

Die Thomson war mal meine Lieblingstütze - die sieht einfach immer noch toll aus und wenn es keine Verstellbare sein soll... 


Dir erstmal gute Besserung - schrauben hilft bei der Rekonvaleszenz


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Was sind denn deine Wunscheckdaten für das neue Bike?
> Je nachdem welche Farbe du möchtest wäre das hier vielleicht auch was für dich
> https://www.bird.bike/zero-am/


Hm.......hm.....die klingen wirklich interessant. Schade, dass die Direktversender sind. Das ist super, wenn man in der selben Stadt wohnt, aber England ist eeetwas weit. Waere aber natuerlich eine exzellente Moeglichkeit/Ausrede, um mehr selber zu schrauben.



scylla schrieb:


> Einen Vorteil hat grau ja: schöne farbige Eloxal-Teile kommen daran erst richtig gut zur Geltung


Ich hatte mir schon pinke Pedale und Griffe angeschaut.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Oktober 2018)

Danke 

Hier noch ein paar Daten zum Rahmen...
Wunschdenken waren wie folgt:
- 27,5"
- BSA
- kein Boost (möchte die Laufräder zum Fully tauschen können )
- 120-140mm Federweg 
- Reach > 415mm 
- nicht zu schwer  (1800g nachgewogen) -> Stahl damit raus 
- Sitzwinkel nicht zu flach -> soll gut klettern können und ordentlich Vortrieb haben
- Kettenstreben nicht zu kurz
- Lenkwinkel flacher als bei den CC Bikes -> mehr Reserve bergab und damit breiterer Einsatzzweck 
- Sitzrohr nicht zu lang




Tja und da hat @Aninaj geschrieben sie hätte den perfekten Rahmen für mich 
Man tauscht sich ab und an ja mal aus welche Daten denn perfekt wären 

Steuersatz hatte ich gleich mitbestellt, da war mir das Risiko zu groß , dass ich vielleicht doch den falschen bestelle 
Beim auspacken dachte ich dann hmm... da ist gar kein Gabelkonus dabei zum drauf schlagen 



Erster Gedanke vielleicht haben die vergessen den einzupacken 
Also den Jungs ne Mail geschrieben (mit falschen englischen Fachbegriffen ) und mit prompter Antwort und das fast um 19:00 Uhr 
Ist alles da, soll so sein da es wohl spezielle Lager sind  Fand ich super so fiel nämlich das lästige aufschlagen weg 




Wo wir gleich beim nächsten Thema sind der Gabel...
Ich wollte unbedingt was gebrauchtes nehmen , weil es ja ein Budget Aufbau werden sollte 

Bei vorgegebenen 130mm dachte ich sofort an die RS Revelation und machte mich auf die Suche. Bei dem Federweg gab's leider nicht soviel Auswahl, also nach 140mm gesucht zur Not würde ich beim nächsten Service auf 130mm traveln.
Dann kam ich etwas ins zweifeln ob die 32er Rohre für mein Gewicht doch nicht etwas dünn wären  Ok vielleicht wäre eine Pike doch etwas viel 
Und dann lief mir eine passende Fox 34 Performance über den weg  Fahre die gleiche in der Factory Variante im Fully und kann mich nicht beschweren.



Einziger Wermutstropfen, dass die Standrohre nicht schwarz sind 
Und die Decals kann man ja abmachen


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Oktober 2018)

Lustig, ich dachte bei meiner LR Gabel gestern auch - wie nix Gabelkonus? Aber irgendwie ging das dann so mit dem Richey Steuersatz vom Schraubi  Schnellspanner für hinten hat meins nun auch, jetzt kann es schon auf eigenen "Füßen" stehen , noch Sti einfach druffgeschoben, nun sieht es schon nach Fahrrad aus.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Oktober 2018)

So weiter geht's 

Hab heute einiges geschafft bekommen, denn wer morgen wieder arbeiten gehen muss kann heute auch schrauben 

Heute hab ich zwecks Optik schon mal Laufräder und Reifen montiert. 
Laufräder sind die "alten" vom Fully, Funworks N-light One Naben auf Amride 25 Felgen.
Unter anderem weil ich die Decals gut entfernen konnte und das Gesamtbild damit nicht zu unruhig wird 



 

 



 

Am Hinterrad werde ich den neuen Cross King in 2.3 als Race Sport ausprobieren. Beim auspacken dachte ich mir schon,  hoppla der ist aber ganz schön mächtig geworden 



 



 

Vorne kommt ein Reifen aus der Restekiste ein Mountain King II Protection in 2.2, sieht gegen den 2.3er hinten richtig schmächtig aus 



 

Außerdem habe ich heute mal die Decals aufgeklebt, passt relativ gut auch wenn die Decals eher leicht ins gelbliche gehen



 
Und mein persönliches Highlight


----------



## Perlenkette (21. Oktober 2018)

Super, der Aufkleber!!!!!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (24. Oktober 2018)

Als nächstes geht's an den antrieb...

Wie schon geschrieben kommt die alte Kurbel vom Fully dran, schön schlicht in schwarz-matt und obwohl gruppenlos akzeptables gewicht 




Und Jaaaa es wird wieder zweifach 




Da das Bike hauptsächlich für touren verwendet wird und das dann auch noch möglichst flott,  hat diese Übersetzung am alten Hardtail schon gut gepasst 
Der Side Swing funktioniert richtig zackig und leicht (hatte ich vorher schon ) und ich muss nicht nachdenken beim schalten wie es angeblich manchen geht 





Es fehlen noch Bremsen, kommt auch vom Hardtail eine Shimano SLX mit Kühlrippen Bremsbelägen. Der Lenker (Pro Koryak),  der Sattel  (Specialized Oura), die kassette (11 fach 11-42) und die Griffe (Ergon GS1) ebenso.

Hier nun das fertige Bike, lediglich hinten kommt noch ein anderes Laufrad rein (ist auch schon gewechselt, hab aber noch kein aktuelles Bild gemacht )


----------



## lucie (24. Oktober 2018)

Chic geworden, ganz greenhornbiker-like.  Was bringt es denn auf die Waage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Oktober 2018)

ein Greenhorn  goes Hardtail    - bin mal auf Deinen Eindruck nach der Probefahrt gespannt...


Ich denke, Du wirst Spass haben


----------



## laterra (24. Oktober 2018)

Das ist doch ne Trailrakete geworden... du brauchst bestimmt kein Fully mehr


----------



## lucie (24. Oktober 2018)

Der Trend geht zum Zweithardtail.


----------



## Martina H. (24. Oktober 2018)

Erst-,  Zweit-, Dritt-, aso...


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2018)

Schöner Flitzer, das Grasgrün mit den schwarzen Teilen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 

Aaaber... ein schmaler Conti "RaceSport" Reifen am Hinterrad eines Trail-Hardtails? Wie lange das wohl gut geht?  Oder kommt mit dem neuen Laufrad auch gleich noch ein stabilerer +breiterer Reifen dran?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Schöner Flitzer, das Grasgrün mit den schwarzen Teilen gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut
> 
> Aaaber... ein schmaler Conti "RaceSport" Reifen am Hinterrad eines Trail-Hardtails? Wie lange das wohl gut geht?  Oder kommt mit dem neuen Laufrad auch gleich noch ein stabilerer +breiterer Reifen dran?



Ja es kommt schon was anderes dran ein 2,3er Cross King (neue Version), was aber mit Sicherheit nicht unter dein Verständnis von stabil+breit fällt 
Viel breiter möchte ich in dem Hinterbau auch nicht fahren siehe Bild mit dem 2,3er 


 

Es geht halt auch um deine Definition "Trail Hardtail " was es eher nicht ist, weil mein ICB ja schon ein "Trailfully" sein soll 

Dem Einsatzzweck entsprechend würdest du es wahrscheinlich eher als Tourenhardtail bezeichnen  Deswegen wird es auch nicht das Fully ersetzen, weil ich es so nicht aufgebaut habe. Dann wäre auf jeden Fall eine absenkbare Sattelstütze dran

Bin die Kombi x-king und speed king auch auf dem alten Hardtail gefahren und es hat echt Spaß gemacht Und platte hatte ich deswegen auch nicht mehr.

Wir wollen zb auch mal Mehrtagestouren (2-3 Tage) angehen evtl auch als Bikepacking und da ist mir mit einem stabileren Rahmen schon wohler Gleichzeitig soll es aber der flotte Flitzer wie vorher bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Es geht halt auch um deine Definition "Trail Hardtail " was es eher nicht ist, weil mein ICB ja schon ein "Trailfully" sein soll



Wir könnten ja Wetten auf dich abschließen, wie lange das so bleibt 

Dein altes Hardtail hatte glaub keine richtig abfahrtslastige "Trail"-Geometrie oder? Das hier jetzt schon. Ich würde ja jede Wette eingehen, sobald du das Ding mal über ein paar Trails gescheucht hast und gemerkt hast wie viel Spaß das macht, nennst du es nicht mehr Tourenhardtail 

Tipp: falls du sowieso tubeless fährst und irgendwann doch etwas mehr Dämpfung/Komfort/Stabilität am Heck haben möchtest, könntest du so eine leichte/günstige Durchschlagsschutz-Nudel ausprobieren. Die fahr ich aktuell mit einem eigentlich für meinen Begriff zu leichten Reifen am Heck und bin ziemlich angetan wieviel Extra-Komfort das bringt (mir geht's dabei nicht so sehr um den Durchschlagsschutz an sich sondern wirklich mehr um die "Reifen-Dämpfung", die ich am Hardtail halt schon wichtig finde) ... fast sogar besser als mit einem schweren Reifen ohne Nudel.
Einfach mal so als vorsorglicher Hinweis was man noch pimpen könnte, weil ich nicht so ganz daran glauben kann, dass es auf Dauer bei dem vorgesehenen Einsatz bleibt


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja Wetten auf dich abschließen, wie lange das so bleibt
> 
> Dein altes Hardtail hatte glaub keine richtig abfahrtslastige "Trail"-Geometrie oder? Das hier jetzt schon. Ich würde ja jede Wette eingehen, sobald du das Ding mal über ein paar Trails gescheucht hast und gemerkt hast wie viel Spaß das macht, nennst du es nicht mehr Tourenhardtail


Nee das alte war eigentlich ein richtiges Tourenhardtail , aber auch kein verkapptes CC Bike 
Und da ich gemerkt hab dass mir auf Grund meines längeren Oberkörpers die längeren Rahmen taugen wollte ich halt auch was mit mehr reach  


 

Also ich glaub dass ich zu faul bin die ruppigen Trails mit dem Hardtail zu fahren  
Aber ich hab ja schon etwas vorgesorgt  , sprich ich kann die Laufradsätze zwischen Fully und Hardtail tauschen 

Mit dem dämpfen hast du natürlich recht, da hat sich der Race King aber sehr gut gemacht da er für einen 2,2 er sehr viel Volumen hat. Im Conti Forum hat mal einer gemessen 53mm Höhe und 57mm Breite 

Noch fahre ich mit Schlauch, mal schauen ob ich im Frühjahr mal tubeless angehe. Da wäre momentan einzig der Gewichtsvorteil ein Grund, weil Platten habe ich selten *auf Holz klopf* vielleicht 1-2 pro Jahr


----------



## scylla (25. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Da wäre momentan einzig der Gewichtsvorteil ein Grund, weil Platten habe ich selten *auf Holz klopf* vielleicht 1-2 pro Jahr



Nicht nur. Auch Rollwiderstand und Komfort. Vielleicht bin ich ja eine Prinzessin auf der Erbse, aber ich merke das wirklich, dass derselbe Reifen tubeless leichter und geschmeidiger rollt als mit Schlauch.


----------



## lucie (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe dem Tubelesswahn auch lange widerstanden. Nach zig Snakebites durch das Rumgehüpfe, habe ich mich dann doch bekehren lassen.

Jetzt möchte ich niiiiiiie wieder mit Schlauch unterwegs sein. Komfort- und Gripzugewinn bei Tubeless durch mögliche niedrigere Drücke, keine Platten mehr durch Dornendurchstiche - ich bin seit dem einfach entspannter unterwegs.


----------



## Martina H. (25. Oktober 2018)

scylla schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja Wetten auf dich abschließen, wie lange das so bleibt



 



lucie schrieb:


> Jetzt möchte ich niiiiiiie wieder mit Schlauch unterwegs sein.



Jaja


----------



## Deleted 454842 (25. Oktober 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Also ich glaub dass ich zu faul bin die ruppigen Trails mit dem Hardtail zu fahren


Die Geo kommt mir bekannt vor 
Ich mag es damit runterzubolzen, aber es ist tatsächlich je nach Tagesverfassung echt anstrengend.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Blumen 

Probefahrt steht leider noch aus, hoffe dass es morgen abend wenigstens für ne kleine runde reicht  
Heute abend bei beiden noch Bremsen entlüftet, jetzt ist wirklich alles fertig 



lucie schrieb:


> Chic geworden, ganz greenhornbiker-like.  Was bringt es denn auf die Waage?



Ich hab es geschafft, ich bin mit 11,90kg knapp unter 12kg geblieben  Auch wenn ich mir etwas weniger erhofft hatte


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Greenhorn, inzwischen hast Du ja echt paar schicke Radl! Das Hardtail ist echt schön geworden und der Greenhorn-Aufkleber ist ja der Hit!
Gratulation! 
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch mal, zusammen an der Isar oder am Chiemsee zu radeln. Irgendwie war der Sommer jetzt doch ratz-fatz vorbei.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Oktober 2018)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hallo Greenhorn, inzwischen hast Du ja echt paar schicke Radl! Das Hardtail ist echt schön geworden und der Greenhorn-Aufkleber ist ja der Hit!
> Gratulation!
> Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja doch mal, zusammen an der Isar oder am Chiemsee zu radeln. Irgendwie war der Sommer jetzt doch ratz-fatz vorbei.



Schön und trocken würde doch noch für eine Runde um den Chiemsee reichen 
Würde sich auch gut bei WP-Punkten machen


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2018)

So der kleine grüne Vogel ist vorerst fertig 
Ich spiele noch etwas mit den Einstellungen, aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden. Bisher genau das was ich gesucht habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (18. November 2018)

Die weiße TrailBell paßt nicht so ganz ins Farbkonzept  Ansonsten schick 

Aber mit Clickies? Kommst du denn da immer schnell genug raus? Ich fahre ja fast nur noch Click'R und finde das total super. Die Auslösekraft ist viel geringer als bei den normalen SPD Klickpedalen.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. November 2018)

Wusste ich gar nicht dass es da noch Unterschiede gibt 
Aber meine sind eh ganz leicht eingestellt und die Platten schleifen sich ja auch mit der Zeit ab. 

Bei der Trailbell ist auch grün mit drauf


----------



## Aninaj (18. November 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wusste ich gar nicht dass es da noch Unterschiede gibt
> Aber meine sind eh ganz leicht eingestellt und die Platten schleifen sich ja auch mit der Zeit ab.
> 
> Bei der Trailbell ist auch grün mit drauf



Für mich schon. Die normalen SPD, auch auf super leicht eingestellt, finde ich immer noch manchmal etwas fest. Bei den Click'r merkt man fast gar nicht, dass man ein- und ausklickt, aber die Verbindung ist trotzdem fest genug, um zu ziehen. Finde das tipp topp  Aber ist wohl auch Geschmackssache, wie so vieles.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (20. November 2018)

Die wichtigste Frage: Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. November 2018)

Hmm als fortgeschrittener Anfänger ist sowas immer schwierig zu beurteilen 

Im Herbst/Winter fahre ich hauptsächlich Forstautobahn und sehr leichte Trails. Hier würde ich sagen, dass die Reifen den größten Einfluß haben und da hat sich nicht viel geändert was auch so bleiben soll. Es ist ein gutes Stück länger und flacher geworden. Davon merke ich allerdings in diesem Einsatzgebiet nichts, sprich es geht genauso gut vorwärts und fühlt sich auch nicht sperrig an. Halt einfach angenehm zu fahren 

Das Einsatzgebiet soll schon so bleiben, flotte Feierabendrunde  (vor der Haustür gibt's nicht soviele Trails ) den ein oder anderen Marathon und längere Touren.
Evtl rüste ich noch ein absenkbare Sattelstütze nach, allerdings mit hebel um auch traillastigere Touren fahren zu können. Momentan ist das nämlich der begrenzende Faktor da ich sehr schlecht hinter den Sattel komme (anatomisches Problem ) 
Von Hand absenken finde ich nervig, weil ich danach nie die passende Höhe finde und in die stütze rein ritzen möchte ich nicht, aufmalen hält leider nicht lange 

Kurz gesagt, den von mir angedachten Einsatzzweck erfüllt es 
1. Keine Nachteile zum bisherigen Hardtail was spritzigkeit und gewicht angeht
2. Federwegsreserve für einen möglichen breiteren Einsatzzweck 

Für alles was darüber hinaus geht habe ich ein Fully


----------

